# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC chez O'gaming - émission #04

## Izual

L'émission Canard PC #4 sera à suivre à 20h, en direct, sur le Twitch de O'gaming.

Pendant l'émission, il y aura 5 codes à gagner pour télécharger l'EP du générique de l'émission sur BandCamp (offerts par Fishbone en personne) !

https://www.twitch.tv/ogamingtv

----------


## Howii

ackboo présente vraiment l'émission ? Ça va être dangereux  :Boom:

----------


## Catel

Ubi Soft a quand même sa propre identité. On dit "un jeu Ubi" et c'est une définition en soi, fût-ce pour le critiquer.

Notons d'ailleurs qu'on peut presque dire la même chose (mais moins marqué) de "un jeu EA". Alors que je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire "un jeu Acti" vu que Activision n'édite presque plus rien et que leurs 2 ou 3 productions sont quand même très différentes entre elles. Par contre il y a un "jeu Blizzard", aucun doute.

----------


## Catel

La grande leçon de l'histoire du piratage, c'est que pour le contrer, la carotte fonctionne mieux que le bâton !

----------


## M.Rick75

Oni, est-ce que c'est le forumeur Oni² ? Et Est-ce qu'Oni² est l'ancien forumeur Oni-Oni (*) ?


(*) Très finement caricaturé lors de ma tentative d'évincer Couly quand la rédac avait disparu à Cologne en 2010, ici.

----------


## Zerger

Super émission encore.

Un gros bravo à Ackboo, très à l'aise et qui a bien gérer le remplacement d'Ivan !

Le JT bien fendard à nouveau.

Merci à vous!

----------


## JAILS4FUN

Je typiak tu typiak par l'ADSL , le premier de nous deux qui achètera au bout de trois un jeux EA aura une tapette! 1,2,3,......

----------


## Praetor

> (*) Très finement caricaturé lors de ma tentative d'évincer Couly quand la rédac avait disparu à Cologne en 2010, ici.


D'ailleurs c'était quoi finalement cette histoire? J'ai pas tout suivi à l’époque et vu que de l'eau à coulé sous les ponts est-ce qu'il existe un résumé "zen" de tout ça?

----------


## M.Rick75

Je crois que j'ai jamais vraiment su.
Boulon termine le thread avec



> Le prolétariat exercera sa juste vengeance dans le numéro 221.
> Maintenant... Silence.
> L'ennemi de classe écoute.


Je sais plus si c'était pas un gros délire (personne avait disparu en fait) et tout le monde avait marché/participé dedans.

----------


## RomTaka

Première fois que je regarde l'émission sur Twitch plutôt qu'en différé sur YouTube.
En vrac :
- Ackboo à la baguette, c'est un style plus directif qu'Ivan, ça change, en bien (plus dynamique, rythmé) ou en mal (parfois trop dirigiste, pas assez neutre). Mais plus important : cet homme a-t-il jamais souri (à ses propres blagues pince-sans-rire ou à celles des autres) ?
- J'ai vraiment bien aimé le JT et la pastille "Marie Combo", alors que j'étais globalement sceptique sur l'humour lors des émissions précédentes. Comme quoi.
- meilleur moment de cette émission : "ma vie étant une longue dépression..." dixit Noël Malware  :^_^: 

Sinon, c'est la deuxième fois (au détour du débat sur la critique d'_Away_ par Noël il me semble) que l'émission semble réduire de manière plus ou moins assumée les joueurs au rang de consommateurs décérébrés et ça commence à légèrement m'échauder.
Autant sur la première émission, c'était un peu un troll d'ackboo ("je veux juste jouer à un bon jeu et je m'en fous de savoir que des gens ont souffert pour le produire"), autant là, j'aurais quand même aimé entendre un contrepoint de quelqu'un sur le plateau sur le fait qu'un jeu ne se résume pas à une note. OK, la note doit être impartiale et ne juger que de la "jouabilité" (si le jeu est bon ou pas), admettons. Mais pour moi, à note équivalente, 2 jeux ne se valent pas si l'un a été obtenu au mépris de la santé du/des dev(s) ou que le studio a été licencié sans ménagement par l'éditeur après, tandis que l'autre jeu a été réalisé dans le respect de la législation sociale, sans période de crush, etc. Et il faut donc bien que ces informations connexes apparaissent quelque part : je veux bien que ce ne soit pas dans la note, mais un petit encadré fera l'affaire. Et ça rejoint le débat sur les "étiquettes" Ubi ou Electronic Arts, les attentes qu'on en a, l'image (méritée ou pas, c'est un autre débat) que cela colporte. Personnellement, dans un autre registre, j'ai toujours du mal à apprécier les œuvres d'un artiste dont je sais par ailleurs qu'il est un abominable con au comportement intolérable envers autrui (pour rester générique). Quand on sait les efforts qu'a fait CPC (avec Mediapart) pour creuser les sujets du crunch systématisé, des pratiques douteuses de Quantic Dream etc, au risque de se mettre à dos les studios et les éditeurs, je trouve dommage de balayer tout ça d'un revers de main en disant "les joueurs veulent juste jouer à des bons jeux". Si les journalistes spécialisés n'abordent pas ces sujets connexes au développement des JV, qui le fera et informera les joueurs des dérives ?
En résumé, pour moi, les conditions de développement, l'éditeur (et sa politique habituelle, de suivi des jeux, de DLC (gratuits ou pas), etc), le prix sont autant de facteurs qui comptent dans ma décision d'acheter un jeu, au-delà du simple fait de savoir si le jeu est tout simplement bon.

Sur un autre registre, il y avait matière à développer les échanges sur le sujet du piratage.
Je ne pirate quasiment plus depuis très longtemps mais il m'est arrivé encore récemment d'essayer de pirater un jeu (j'ai perdu le coup, j'avoue  ::P:  ) tout simplement pour pouvoir l'essayer au-delà de la paire d'heures gratuites "offerte" par Steam ("offerte" entre guillemets parce qu'il faut quand même acheter le jeu à la base, sur leur boutique qui plus est) : pourquoi les jeux proposant une bonne vieille démo sont-ils de moins en moins nombreux ?
De plus, pour terminer sur le terrain moral déjà abordé plus haut selon lequel "un jeu =/= un jeu", pirater un jeu (vraiment) indé et un gros triple A qui tâche à la Call of Duty, cela n'a pas du tout les mêmes conséquences financières et les mêmes implications morales (voire oserais-je politiques) et donc on ne peut pas faire reposer la même culpabilité sur le joueur qui pirate. Quand Sebum et Oni admettent avoir piraté grassement quand ils étaient étudiants mais avoir arrêté depuis qu'ils sont salariés, cela signifie bien que le piratage est déjà moralement plus tolérable de la part de joueurs désargentés. Si en plus, pour boucler la boucle, un joueur pauvre ne voulait pas donner sa thune à un éditeur rapace qui produit certes un bon jeu mais avec des pratiques commerciales dégueulasses, ou à un studio qui essore ses salariés et les jette comme des kleenex, et donc que ce joueur pirate cet éditeur ou ce studio, je ne lui jetterais pas la pierre.

----------


## Ruvon

Je n'ai pas le même ressenti sur la partie sur "les joueurs sont des consommateurs décérébrés". Juliellen dit bien que le contexte du jeu est pris en compte et qu'un test est subjectif. Les politiques tarifaires de certains éditeurs ont déjà donné lieu à des notes rabaissées pour cette raison dans CPC.

Un vrai consommateur décérébré serait plutôt celui qui achète son Call of Fantasy 19 sans s'intéresser à sa qualité. D'ailleurs tu le dis toi-même : CPC s'est intéressé à ces sujets.

Sur le piratage, quand tu dis "Quand Sebum et Oni admettent avoir piraté grassement quand ils étaient étudiants mais avoir arrêté depuis qu'ils sont salariés, cela signifie bien que le piratage est déjà moralement plus tolérable de la part de joueurs désargentés" je ne vois pas le rapport de cause à effet. Ils ont agi ainsi par manque de thunes, mais je ne les ai pas entendus dire que c'était moralement tolérable pour autant.

Après j'ai raté des bouts de l'émission, mes chats ayant décidé de se foutre sur la gueule dans toute la maison. Parce que les chats, c'est des dauphins avec des poils.

----------


## Howii

Elle était bien cette émission ! J'aime bien le style ackboo, même s'il interrompt p't'être un peu trop. Faut dire qu'il était du côté des intervenants lors des précédentes émissions, ça doit jouer.

Carlos Ghosn c'était extra, avec la p'tite touche corrosive qui va bien !  :;): 

Pas de Star Citizen, j'suis un peu triste, j'vais me faire chier sur le topic ce mois-ci  :Emo:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Moi aussi bien content de cette émission (autant que de la précédente). Continuez comme ça!

----------


## Pifou

> ... décérébrés ...
> ... contrepoint ...


Dé-quoi ?
Tu mets trop de mots dans tes phrases.

----------


## Zerger

En tout cas, les petits quizz étaient sympa, la présence des rédacteurs de CPC hardware sur le plateau aussi.
J'ai juste trouvé que la rubrique canard dé était encore un peu vite zappé, au final on ne sait pas trop si Khan nous recommande le jeu ou pas.
Et ca manquait un peu de monsieurChat malgré la super pub de sponsor

----------


## trex

Carlos Ghon ++ :D Et le unboxing !

----------


## Ruvon

> En tout cas, les petits quizz étaient sympa, la présence des rédacteurs de CPC hardware sur le plateau aussi.
> J'ai juste trouvé que la rubrique canard dé était encore un peu vite zappé, au final on ne sait pas trop si Khan nous recommande le jeu ou pas.
> Et ca manquait un peu de monsieurChat malgré la super pub de sponsor


Ouais, les quizz c'est une bonne idée. Ils auraient pu en faire un pour les spectateurs, avec résultat donné par Polly. D'ailleurs ce sont les passages en régie les plus bordéliques, avec le son qui marche pas et les coupures violentes c'était un peu le foutoir.

La rubrique canard dé, il manque une ou deux caméras placées correctement pour mieux montrer le jeu. Vu que le jeu a fini balancé par terre, j'en déduis qu'il était bien.

Et les JT déchirent toujours autant. Fallout Castaner quoi.

----------


## Louie CK

ya une rediff qqpart ? J'ai l'impression que le replay ne fonctionne pas sur twitch...(mais c'est peut-etre parce que je suis au boulot  ::):  )

----------


## Howii

> ya une rediff qqpart ? J'ai l'impression que le replay ne fonctionne pas sur twitch...(mais c'est peut-etre parce que je suis au boulot  )


Comme d'hab' la rediff devrait arriver sous peu sur la chaine YouTube de CPC.

----------


## Zerger

Tu l'as ici en attendant:
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/393989637

Chez moi ca marche

----------


## Louie CK

cool ca marche, merci doude  :;):

----------


## Anonyme2016

> En résumé, pour moi, les conditions de développement [...]comptent dans ma décision d'acheter un jeu, au-delà du simple fait de savoir si le jeu est tout simplement bon.


J'ai du mal a y croire.
Est-ce que tu te pose la question des conditions de travail des mecs qui ont construit la bagnole dans laquelle tu roule? La chaise de bureau sur laquelle tu joues? L'avion avec lequel tu part en vacances?

Ça m'étonnerait bien.

Sinon concernant le prix, c'est pris en compte dans les notes CPC.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> J'ai du mal a y croire.
> Est-ce que tu te pose la question des conditions de travail des mecs qui ont construit la bagnole dans laquelle tu roule? La chaise de bureau sur laquelle tu joues? L'avion avec lequel tu part en vacances?
> 
> Ça m'étonnerait bien.
> 
> Sinon concernant le prix, c'est pris en compte dans les notes CPC.


Je suis d'accord, on en finirait pas pour chaque achat.

Toujours z-est il qu'après l'émission je suis allé lire le test, je n'y ai pas vu de méchanceté, au contraire.
Peut être parce que c'est un français, ou que son jeu précédent avait eu du succès, je lis plutôt de l'étonnement et un regret. D'autres studios se seraient fait défoncer, et d'autres rédacteurs se seraient montrés moins courtois. 

Au final CPC ou n'importe quel critique, c'est quand même de donner une indication s'il faut dépenser ou garder ses sous. Selon le test, chaque joueur décide s'il trouvera ce qu'il aime ou non.
Mais que le type ait galéré, vendu ses enfants, prostitué son chien pour finir le jeu, c'est triste, j'ai de l'empathie comme la plupart, c'est pas pour ça que je vais acheter son jeu en sachant qu'il n'est pas pour moi.

*EDIT* : J'oubliais, très bonne émission, c'était juste parfois un peu bordélique quand plusieurs parlent en même temps mais c'est normal, c'est un métier. Chaque rédacteur relié à un boitier de contrôle pour ackboo, délivrant un courant électrique au rédacteur qui coupe la parole devrait régler tout ça.
L'ambiance m'a fait marrer. J'ai pris un bon xanax après, ça m'a fait du bien.   :;):

----------


## RomTaka

> Je n'ai pas le même ressenti sur la partie sur "les joueurs sont des consommateurs décérébrés". Juliellen dit bien que le contexte du jeu est pris en compte et qu'un test est subjectif. Les politiques tarifaires de certains éditeurs ont déjà donné lieu à des notes rabaissées pour cette raison dans CPC.
> 
> Un vrai consommateur décérébré serait plutôt celui qui achète son Call of Fantasy 19 sans s'intéresser à sa qualité. D'ailleurs tu le dis toi-même : CPC s'est intéressé à ces sujets.


Je ne nie pas que CPC se soit intéressé à ces sujets mais je n'aime pas le fait de nous dire "les joueurs veulent juste jouer à des bons jeux".
Je sens qu'on va me reprocher cet argument mais pour reprendre un thème d'actu déjà abordé par ci par là, est-ce qu'un bon jeu en terme de gameplay, de fun, etc sur un thème moralement voire pénalement condamnable reste un bon jeu ? Dans l'hypothèse où *Hatred* ou *Rape Day* auraient été de bons jeux sur le plan du gameplay, ils auraient eu 8, 9 ou 10/10, quand bien même ils promeuvent la tuerie de masse ou le viol ? Non car il y a d'autres critères meta-gameplay, qu'on le veuille ou non. 
Bref, moi ça me gêne qu'on généralise et qu'on simplifie à l'extrême en disant les joueurs veulent seulement "acheter des bons jeux" et se foutent de tout les à-côtés, encore une fois que ce soit par exemple le message plus ou moins assumé du jeu (Hatred ou Rape Day), la politique sociale du studio (un exemple : le harcèlement made in Quantic Dream) ou la politique commerciale de l'éditeur (un exemple au hasard : 2K et ses achats in-game dégueu dans les NBA 2K) par exemple : je n'ai pas envie de donner mon fric à des entreprises ou des gens qui me débectent.
Je ne prétends pas que tout le monde fasse pareil (encore moins que tout le monde doive faire pareil) mais je demande juste à ce qu'on arrête de généraliser et de faire passer les joueurs pour de simples consommateurs sans foi ni loi.




> Sur le piratage, quand tu dis "Quand Sebum et Oni admettent avoir piraté grassement quand ils étaient étudiants mais avoir arrêté depuis qu'ils sont salariés, cela signifie bien que le piratage est déjà moralement plus tolérable de la part de joueurs désargentés" je ne vois pas le rapport de cause à effet. Ils ont agi ainsi par manque de thunes, mais je ne les ai pas entendus dire que c'était moralement tolérable pour autant.


Ce que je voulais dire par là, c'est que je trouve le raccourci "le piratage, c'est mal et nous à CPC, on dit non au piratage" un peu court quand tu reconnais que tu y as largement contribué avant, faute de thune, mais que t'as arrêté ensuite en gagnant mieux ta vie.




> J'ai du mal a y croire.
> Est-ce que tu te pose la question des conditions de travail des mecs qui ont construit la bagnole dans laquelle tu roule? La chaise de bureau sur laquelle tu joues? L'avion avec lequel tu part en vacances?
> 
> Ça m'étonnerait bien.


Je serais hypocrite de dire que je le fais tout le temps mais figure-toi que j'essaye de réfléchir à mes achats et quand c'est possible, je privilégie celui qui est plus conforme à ma morale, respecte les valeurs auxquelles je crois.
Pour reprendre un de tes exemples, est-ce que les ventes de Renault ont baissé en Belgique en 1997 quand ils ont fermé Vilvoorde et licencié plus de 3000 ouvriers ? Je le pense, évidemment.
Est-ce que les ventes de Nike ont souffert après les révélations sur leurs sweat shops en Asie du Sud-Est ? Je le pense aussi.
Et ça, c'est uniquement en s'intéressant au facteur des conditions de travail : je ne dois donc pas être le seul qui accorde une importance aux facteurs externes si je peux les appeler comme ça.
On peut s'en foutre, on peut avoir des croyances ou des valeurs différentes, ou on peut y donner une importance, plus ou moins grande, mais pour moi, l'information mérite d'être donnée et prise en compte.




> Sinon concernant le prix, c'est pris en compte dans les notes CPC.


En effet, même si j'imagine que cela joue plus ou moins, selon la sensibilité et la subjectivité du rédacteur.
Et d'autres à-côté sont aussi parfois pointés du doigt également (le DRM handicapant, les DLCs quasi-obligatoires pour progresser ou profiter de l'expérience complète, etc), et CPC est en pointe dans la dénonciation des studios et éditeurs qui dépassent les bornes : raison de plus encore une fois pour ne pas simplifier le discours à l'extrême et ramener les joueurs au rang de consommateurs décérébrés.

----------


## Catel

ackboo dirige bien par contre son ton blasé rend un peu tout triste.  :Emo:

----------


## SFK94

Alors, je ne sais pas si les raisons de l'absence d'Ivan ont été évoquées (je suis arrivé un peu après le début), en tout cas j'ai trouvé Ackboo top, avec un style bien a lui, plutôt inimitable et franchement, Ackboo pourquoi pas justement, Danse avec les Stars  :^_^:  ?
J'ai trouvé également le passage sur Away très intéressant et confirme tout le bien que je pense de Malware, je trouve ses interventions très claires, bien construites.
Je ne passe pas la pommade sur tout le monde, ça ferait trop de lèche mais honnêtement, c'est quand même une super émission que vous nous faîtes là :-)
Continuez ainsi ;-)

----------


## M.Rick75

> Alors, je ne sais pas si les raisons de l'absence d'Ivan ont été évoquées (je suis arrivé un peu après le début) (...)


Oui, au début justement. Il est juste en vacances en fait.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> ackboo dirige bien par contre son ton blasé rend un peu tout triste.


J'ai vu que la seconde moitié, et je trouve pas du tout. Sa conclusion nihiliste m'a même fait éclater de rire, en fait.
Mais bon ... je suis très client de ce genre de choses à la base  ::P: 


Par contre, à propos du quality of life, j'ai un peu regretté que ce débat soit pas mal détourné pour finalement défendre une critique de Noël. même si sur le fond c'était pas inintéressant, et n'ayant pas twitter, j'ai même complètement appris cet épisode : dans l'absolu je voyais pas vraiment le rapport et ça a finalement beaucoup tourné sur les écueils possibles de la critique, le fossé qu'il peut y avoir avec les développeurs plutôt que sur le confort de jeu.

----------


## PG 13

C'est bon Ackboo, tu peux virer Ivan et t' accaparer le pouvoir. 

Ton peuple est prêt  :Mellow2:

----------


## Seiei

snif, l'ai loupé...

La rediff arrive quand ?

edit : ah ben suis con, il est dans les vidéo de la chaine ogaming ^^

----------


## M.Rick75

Remonte de quelques lignes et tu tomberas sur le lien twitch pour le voir en rediff (en attendant la version youtube).

----------


## LaVaBo

Je sais pas qui a eu l'idée de faire mâcher bruyamment un chewing-gum à Polynette quand elle fait la première présentation, c'est un scandale  :Boom:

----------


## Taï Lolo

Elle l'a pas à chaque émission ?

----------


## LaVaBo

> Elle l'a pas à chaque émission ?


En tout cas, pas à chaque séquence de cette émission. Et elle force un peu le bruit de machouillage.

----------


## Mithiriath



----------


## Exureris

Cette émission ! De mieux en mieux ! Continuez comme ça.
et Ackboo !  ::wub::

----------


## Zodex

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYwFcQvoaLE


Ah merci, j'ai pas pu regarder la dernière heure en direct je la regarderais ce soir  ::wub:: 
J'espère qu'on reverra Ackboo en présentateur, cet homme sait se faire respecter par la plèbe.  :Cigare:

----------


## Taï Lolo

> En tout cas, pas à chaque séquence de cette émission. Et elle force un peu le bruit de machouillage.


Oui, je voulais dire chaque intro d'émission. J'ai toujours pris ça comme une astuce pour renforcer l'effet comique, comme le gros manteau de fourrure.

----------


## Voodoom

Au top cette émission !  ::): 
Excellents les flashbacks de Kahn ! Eternal Crusade c'était quelque chose.  ::ninja:: 

Ackboo  ::wub::

----------


## Shurin

Ahah, le Marie Combo  ::wub:: 

Très bonne émission, le style ackboo fonctionne bien même si j'ai l'impression qu'il reste à moitié dans son rôle d'intervenant et garde un poil trop la parole.
Continuez avec les petits intermèdes débiles (dans le sens mélioratif, bien entendu), c'est un régal, merci MrChat!

----------


## fletch2099

Bon ben Monsieur Chat, président!!!

----------


## Mithiriath

Réponse à la question posée dans l'émission concernant l'intérêt des souris à 130€ ou plus (cf. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYwFcQvoaLE&t=6901s) :

Le principal intérêt pour moi est d'avoir une souris avec plusieurs boutons en plus réparti sous les différents doigts. Le but est de pouvoir utiliser confortablement (boutons bien positionnés pour ma main) et facilement (pas de possibilité de se tromper entre deux boutons) des raccourcis/macro en jeu et sur l'OS.

Dans le genre :

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> Bon ben Monsieur Chat, président!!!

----------


## Zerger

> Réponse à la question posée dans l'émission concernant l'intérêt des souris à 130€ ou plus (cf. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYwFcQvoaLE&t=6901s) :
> 
> Le principal intérêt pour moi est d'avoir une souris avec plusieurs boutons en plus réparti sous les différents doigts. Le but est de pouvoir utiliser confortablement (boutons bien positionnés pour ma main) et facilement (pas de possibilité de se tromper entre deux boutons) des raccourcis/macro en jeu et sur l'OS.
> 
> Dans le genre :
> https://tof.cx/images/2019/03/14/028...8ea7dd1cbf.jpg


Tu arrives vraiment à jouer avec ça ? Faut un temps d'adaptation pour la manipuler correctement.
Perso, au taff, j'ai une souris avec un petit bouton sur chaque bord, et je passe mon temps à appuyer sans faire gaffe

----------


## Mithiriath

> Tu arrives vraiment à jouer avec ça ? Faut un temps d'adaptation pour la manipuler correctement.
> Perso, au taff, j'ai une souris avec un petit bouton sur chaque bord, et je passe mon temps à appuyer sans faire gaffe


Oui, j'utilise tous les boutons de la souris ce qui me permet aussi en jeu de décharger l'autre main car (suivant le jeu) je n'utilise plus les touches à droite de R F C. Le temps d'adaptation était assez court car je trouve les mouvements facile à exécuter et j'ai l'habitude depuis longtemps d'utiliser des souris avec de multiples boutons et raccourcis/macro (Autohotkey  ::wub:: ) sur la souris et clavier. C'est devenu un automatisme.
Je comprends bien sûr que ça ne convienne pas à tout le monde ou qu'on n'en voit pas l'utilité.

----------


## Praetor

> Réponse à la question posée dans l'émission concernant l'intérêt des souris à 130€ ou plus (cf. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYwFcQvoaLE&t=6901s) :


De mon coté c'est pour le confort d'une souris sans fil qui se recharge toute seule (G903 + tapis Powerplay). C'est clairement un luxe mais je peux me le permettre (et puis en promo ce n'est pas si cher que ça non plus).

----------


## DangerMo

Session de rattrapage avec le replay sur Youtube.
Encore une bonne émission, vous avez pris un bon rythme de croisière. C'était drôle.
Et félicitations à Oni pour sa première participation très sympa  :;): 
Cool d'avoir eu droit à un guest featuring de Toto. 
Mention spéciale pour le "Gone Home" dans le JT, je l'avais pas vu venir.

Et je maintiens que le format de l'émission est un bon complément du mensuel papier.

Sinon, sur les sondages, vu que je pouvais pas vous suivre en direct : 
- UbiSoft, m'en fous, je crois pas du tout avoir une approche "studio" des jeux vidéos, un jeu est bon, ou pas, y'a du turnover dans les studios, donc une équipe incompétente ne sera pas toujours forcément associée à un seul et même studio, une licence peut réserver des surprises pour peu qu'une équipe nouvelle s'y penche, donc je fonctionne au coup par coup en fonction des retours papier et des avis d'autres joueurs sur ce forum. Le seul truc sur lequel je veux bien critiquer Ubi, par défaut, c'est UPlay, je n'ai eu que des retours sarcastiques à ce sujet, mais je ne joue quasiment jamais en ligne de toute façon.... Mais bien sûr, mon approche ne marche pas dans tous les cas, clairement il existe d'autres "studios" qui feront systématiquement de la merde en nivelant par le bas (toutes ces grosses structures qui font du free-to-play pour smartphones), mais ceux là je les calcule même pas. 
- Souris à 130€ ? Certainement pas.... Je suis un prolo du hardware, je préfère claquer mon pognon dans des disques et des bouquins. Mais par contre, un clavier mécanique me rappellerait de bons souvenirs, mais je crains qu'il ne cohabite pas très bien avec femme et enfants à la maison qui doivent déjà subir toutes mes autres lubies sonores.

----------


## Croaker

Ce Canard Dé était d'anthologie. 
Je demande qu'ackboo soit reconduit à sa présentation même après le retour d'Ivan.

----------


## Pinkipou

Le gentil Ivan en cobaye de quizz se faisant rabrouer par l'autoritaire Ackboo, ça le ferait bien ouais.

----------


## Eprefall

J'accroche bien a l’émission, par contre je rate toujours le live.
Il y a pas encore trop d'interactions avec le public donc je ne rate pas forcement grand chose mais possible d'avoir un teaser (juste un texte a la con style "Ne ratez pas l’émission le xxxxx a 20:00 sur twitch")  sur Youtube un ou deux jours avant ?

----------


## Howii

> https://media.giphy.com/media/Y3zkIhH3Pjdug/giphy.gif


Alors euh ...

J'ai ouvert ce topic et ça s'est affiché comme ça à l'écran :



j'me suis posé des questions avant de scrolls, j'dois avouer.

----------


## znokiss

> Ce Canard Dé était d'anthologie. 
> Je demande qu'ackboo soit reconduit à sa présentation même après le retour d'Ivan.


Ce mépris du JdS... ackboo mériterait de se faire étouffer avec des dés et des petits cubes en bois. 

Sinon, rien à redire. J'aime toujours autant les intermèdes.. le JT m'a bien plié de rire, une fois de plus. La pub de parfum magnifique  :^_^:

----------


## Goji

J'en peux plus, je craque, je dois le dire : quand les cartes sont lisses et /ou douces on parle de _pelliculage_ ou de _vernis_, et non de _gaufrage_. Le _gaufrage_ c'est donner un effet de relief au papier par un procédé de pressage afin de déformer le papier.
En général, le _pelliculage_ sert à renforcer le papier afin de le faire durer dans le temps.
En général, le _vernis_ est un complément servant à embellir une impression via différents effets (brillance, touché sablé, relief, etc.)
Voilà désolé, d'autant si c'est un running gag, mais je me griffe le visage à chaque Canard Dé.

Sinon j'utilise depuis au moins 5 ans la Razer Naga, celle avec 12 boutons et je trouve cela très pratique. Ainsi, je peux avoir toutes les armes, la grenade, la carte, l'inventaire, les pouvoirs, bref tout un tas de raccourcis sous le pouce, plutôt que d'aller chercher des touches de clavier au pif et dans l'urgence.

Ceci-dit, on sent que la formule de l'émission trouve peu à peu ses marques, vous êtes sur la bonne voie.

----------


## Thamior

Beaucoup aimé Chat en nouvelle égé-golerie des laboratoires CPC. A quand le kickstarter pour se payer un slot de pub juste avant le JT de TF1?

Finalement, vous vous êtes mis d'accord sur ce qu'était la loi de Moore?  ::P:

----------


## LeLiquid

Vraiment cool cette émission. C'est de mieux en mieux.

Et Marie Combo  ::love:: 

Et Acboo fait le taf en présentateur ! Cet homme est fait pour abuser de la moindre parcelle de pouvoir.

----------


## Laya

Très bonne émission comme les trois précédentes pour ma part. Première fois que je la suis en live en plus.
J'accroche vraiment pas mal aux faux journaux télévisé et aux fausses pub  ::wub::  .

continuez comme ça.  :;):

----------


## n3fox

Petite confirmation, lorsque vous parlez de l'E3 vous prononcez à la française mais cela ne se prononce pas "iquioube" en phonétique ? Je sais on s'en branle mais je veux savoir !

----------


## Memory

De mieux en mieux ! A bientôt #5

----------


## Howii

> Petite confirmation, lorsque vous parlez de l'E3 vous prononcez à la française mais cela ne se prononce pas "iquioube" en phonétique ? Je sais on s'en branle mais je veux savoir !


c'est pas "ifriii" ?

T'façon tout le monde dit "leutroi" en France.

----------


## n3fox

> c'est pas "ifriii" ?
> 
> T'façon tout le monde dit "leutroi" en France.


Ça mérite une enquête. Après tout la communauté CPC est l'élite. C'est bien connu donc nous devons être parfait de partout. Pas que dans la connerie et le sarcasme à l'humour délicat.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Ahahahahah j'avais raison. Electronic Enternainment Exposition soit icube ! C'est Google qui me l'as dit.
Je m'auto proclame donc Grand chef de l'élite. J'ai bien mérité ce titre et empêche la redac de passer pour des amateurs. Baisez moi la main.  :Cigare:  bande de larves.

----------


## Howii

Ifriii quand même !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Ça mérite une enquête. Après tout la communauté CPC est l'élite. C'est bien connu donc nous devons être parfait de partout. Pas que dans la connerie et le sarcasme à l'humour délicat.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Ahahahahah j'avais raison. Electronic Enternainment Exposition soit icube ! C'est Google qui me l'as dit.
> Je m'auto proclame donc Grand chef de l'élite. J'ai bien mérité ce titre et empêche la redac de passer pour des amateurs. Baisez moi la main.  bande de larves.


Un badge d'expert CPC à ce monsieur.  :Indeed:

----------


## Shurin

> Un badge d'expert CPC à ce monsieur.


Non.

Un expert CPC qui a raison n'est pas un vrai expert CPC.

----------


## Ruvon

Si vous cherchiez un sous-titre pour l'émission, je suis tombé sur un jeu Steam qui a pensé à vous :

----------


## Howii

> Si vous cherchiez un sous-titre pour l'émission, je suis tombé sur un jeu Steam qui a pensé à vous :
> 
> https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/stea...970/header.jpg


Le jeu du groupe  ::o:

----------


## n3fox

> Un badge d'expert CPC à ce monsieur.





> Non.
> 
> Un expert CPC qui a raison n'est pas un vrai expert CPC.


J'ai quand même le droit à mon badge !? Avec les réactions en chaîne j'ai tout de même évité la fin du monde !

----------


## Howii

> J'ai quand même le droit à mon badge !? Avec les réactions en chaîne j'ai tout de même évité la fin du monde !


P't'être un badge de faux expert CPC du coup ?  ::ninja::

----------


## n3fox

Par exemple !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

ifri ou icioube y a débat, mais par contre jisinneque et pas gésinneque ça c'est certain !  :Indeed:

----------


## LaVaBo

> ifri ou icioube y a débat, mais par contre jisinneque et pas gésinneque ça c'est certain !


Djisinnk ? jisinneque je prononce ça jisinèk perso donc j'ai du réfléchir pour capter de quoi tu parlais. REFLECHIR !!

----------


## Ruvon

> Le jeu du groupe


Ne vas pas voir, j'ai eu mal aux yeux. On dirait un truc sorti des tréfonds du compte Steam de Baalim.

----------


## Howii

> Ne vas pas voir, j'ai eu mal aux yeux. On dirait un truc sorti des tréfonds du compte Steam de Baalim.


J'ai pas testé le jeu mais les dessins sous paint avaient l'air plein de charme ahah !

----------


## Uji

Franchement ackboo m'a exaspéré,  le seul numéro de l'emission que je n'ai pas aimé jusqu'à maintenant.
Il à pris la grosse tête en quelques minutes, mis la sale ambiance dès le départ,  et puis ce clash inutile vers le milieu d'émission...RIDICULE, INSUPPORTABLE.

Vivement le retour d'Ivan.

----------


## PG 13

La rage est pure  ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Mais de quel clash il parle ?  ::blink::

----------


## Howii

> Mais de quel clash il parle ?


Ben celui du milieu d'émission, c'est ce qu'il a dit  ::ninja::

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

Ivan qui craint la concurrence au point de se créer un double compte  ::ninja::

----------


## Zopek

C'est de la tuerie cette émission !!  j'ai découvert avec la 4 j'ai refais les autres dans la foulé. 

Bien supérieur à la tristement devenue payante de gamekult.. comment peut'on passer de gratuit à payant.. bref gamekult est mort vive canardpc 


Seul bémol l'animateur de remplacement est de bien meilleur qualité que celui qui est censé l’animé, pourvu qu'il gagne au loto et ne rentre jamais de vacance  ::ninja:: 


En tout cas il on atteint leur but ça doit faire 10ans que j'ai pas acheté de canard pc bah je suis sure que la prochaine foi que je prend le train je l'achète  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Franchement ackboo m'a exaspéré,  le seul numéro de l'emission que je n'ai pas aimé jusqu'à maintenant.
> Il à pris la grosse tête en quelques minutes, mis la sale ambiance dès le départ,  et puis ce clash inutile vers le milieu d'émission...RIDICULE, INSUPPORTABLE.
> 
> Vivement le retour d'Ivan.


LOL je pense exactement le contraire ackboo est beaucoup plus actif qu'Ivan qui est mollasson on s'endormirai presque en regardant Ivan  ::zzz:: 
Et je crois que t'as été le seul à voir un clash  :WTF:

----------


## jeuxvaisbien

> LOL je pense exactement le contraire ackboo est beaucoup plus actif qu'Ivan qui est mollasson on s'endormirai presque en regardant Ivan


Et ackboo qui riposte avec son double compte  ::ninja::

----------


## Howii

C'est la guerre froide à la rédac', avec le bloc de l'est incarné par Ivanovitch le fou contre le bloc de l'ouest incarné par ackboo !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zopek

> Et ackboo qui riposte avec son double compte


Vue comment il trash NMS y'a peu de chance  :nawak:

----------


## n3fox

Bah qui que ce soi ils prononcent tous eutrois. Ils devraient tous êtres virés. D'ailleurs je pose ma candidature pour présenter l'émission.  ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Bah qui que ce soi ils prononcent tous eutrois. Ils devraient tous êtres virés. D'ailleurs je pose ma candidature pour présenter l'émission.


Problème s'ils disaient "*le cube*", les gens penseraient à ça 



ou ça

----------


## n3fox

Nous sommes des canards. On se trompe jamais et tout coule de source.  ::trollface::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Nous sommes des canards. On se trompe jamais et tout coule de source.




le "canard cube"

----------


## n3fox

Voilà l'objet qu'il faut sur la table pour la 5eme !!!

----------


## Groufac

Super émission, pour moi ça fonctionne enfin avec ackboo en animateur: à mon sens que ce soit dans dans le rythme ou la tonalité c'était l'élément qui manquait pour raccrocher l'émission à l'identité du magasine.

Concernant mon reproche sur ce #4: dommage que le débat sur le "droit au confort" des joueurs se soit finalement résumé à discuter entre journalistes du rôle du testeur et à défendre certains de vos anciens contenus.
Le thème était intéressant pourtant et les réponses de développeurs lors du dernier numéro m'ont fait espérer un débat plus consistant  ::P:  Ça aurait été cool d'inviter à la table un ou plusieurs devs !

----------


## Narushima

> Ahahahahah j'avais raison. Electronic Enternainment Exposition soit icube ! C'est Google qui me l'as dit.


Personne ne le prononce comme ça.

----------


## znokiss

> Mais de quel clash il parle ?


Peut-être le Canard Dé où ackboo a bien descendu le pauvre Kahn. Mais m'est avis que tout ça n'est que rigolade.

----------


## Jaycie

Oui je pense aussi. Tout ceci pour le LOL.

----------


## n3fox

> Personne ne le prononce comme ça.


Ben non.... Justement.... Tout le monde prononce ikioube.

----------


## olih

> Ben non.... Justement.... Tout le monde prononce ikioube.


Bin non, puisque moi je dis HeuTrois !

----------


## Dirian

Tout de meme, si Akboo pouvais parler un peu plus, on pourrait dire qu'il prend autant de place qu'Omar Boulon.
(ne me demandez pas, je ne sais pas moi meme si c'est un compliment  ::ninja::  )

En tout cas j'ai beaucoup aimé cette difference de style  ::):

----------


## Croaker

> Peut-être le Canard Dé où ackboo a bien descendu le pauvre Kahn. Mais m'est avis que tout ça n'est que rigolade.


C'est soit ça, soit Kahn a sérieusement traité son collègue comme un sociopathe.

Je me demande...

(Par contre j'ai pas vraiment eu envie d'en connaître plus sur le jeu, c'était certainement volontaire là aussi).

----------


## Narushima

> Ben non.... Justement.... Tout le monde prononce ikioube.


Trouve-moi une vidéo où un anglophone prononce ça E³.

----------


## LaVaBo

J'aime beaucoup ackboo*, mais Ivan était très bien en présentateur. D'ailleurs j'ai l'impression qu'ackboo s'est pas mal inspiré des précédentes émissions d'Ivan, même s'il a poussé le côté sarcastique, voire cynique, sensiblement plus loin.




*j 'ai par contre beaucoup de mal à l'imaginer avec la coupe au bol des BD de Couly, à l'époque de Joystick et des kinder guano.

----------


## n3fox

> Trouve-moi une vidéo où un anglophone prononce ça E³.


Bon dieu tu as raison.... Ils sont tous ignor... Bon OK j'ai perdu... Je dépose les armes et je m'en vais comme un prince.

----------


## olih

> Bon dieu tu as raison.... Ils sont tous ignor... Bon OK j'ai perdu... Je dépose les armes et je m'en vais comme un prince.


Donc tu es un vrai Expert CPC !!

----------


## n3fox

Toutafé!! Je demande donc avec votre soutien mon badge Expert CPC mérité.

----------


## LeLiquid

Ou alors le sous titre Ecube. Rubixcube, un truc avec cube quoi.

----------


## Praetor

> Ou alors le sous titre Ecube. Rubixcube, un truc avec cube quoi.


Succube?

----------


## Valenco

L’E3 ? www.e3expo.com

 ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme2016

> Peut-être le Canard Dé où ackboo a bien descendu le pauvre Kahn. Mais m'est avis que tout ça n'est que rigolade.


Noooooon tu crois?  ::o:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Peut-être le Canard Dé où ackboo a bien descendu le pauvre Kahn. Mais m'est avis que tout ça n'est que rigolade.


Nous on sait qu'ils s'adorent tous les deux mais pour quelqu'un qui débarque fraîchement sur CPC ça peut faire un choc.

En tout cas maintenant l'un et l'autre sont grillés, entre ackboo que l'on sait être un gentil garçon à sa maman derrière ses airs cyniques et pince sans rire, et Kahn qu'on voit tout gentillet également maintenant qu'il ne porte plus son casque...

J'ai vraiment beaucoup beaucoup aimé cette émission, ackboo a un peu trop coupé la parole parfois mais il a donné un rythme soutenu qu'Ivan n'avait pas encore réussi à trouver. Aucun reproche à Ivan hein, peu importe la présentation je suis ravi d'écouter les échanges des rédacteurs chaque mois, mais j'aimais déjà bien ackboo, maintenant que je peux un peu mieux cerner sa personnalité je suis vraiment fan  ::wub::  Et je peux dégouliner d'amour pour lui ici sans problème vu que je sais qu'il ne me lira pas  :^_^: 

Et des bisous à tous :keurkeurkeur:

----------


## Alexdeleuze

Bonjour,
Vive Ackboo, et grand bravo !  :Cigare:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> J'ai vraiment beaucoup beaucoup aimé cette émission, ackboo a un peu trop coupé la parole parfois mais il a donné un rythme soutenu qu'Ivan n'avait pas encore réussi à trouver. Aucun reproche à Ivan hein, peu importe la présentation je suis ravi d'écouter les échanges des rédacteurs chaque mois, mais j'aimais déjà bien ackboo, maintenant que je peux un peu mieux cerner sa personnalité je suis vraiment fan  Et je peux dégouliner d'amour pour lui ici sans problème vu que je sais qu'il ne me lira pas 
> 
> Et des bisous à tous :keurkeurkeur:


Complètement d'accord. J'avais déjà trouvé qu'ackboo crevait l'écran dans les échanges depuis quelques émissions, mais sa prestation en tant que présentateur était encore plus réussie. Je me suis fait cette fois-ci la réflexion que l'esprit du mag' était complètement passé dans l'émission, ce qui est une grande réussite pour des gens dont ce n'est pas le métier.

Il y a du progrès chez tout le monde d'ailleurs. Le jeu d'acteur du J.T. et des pastilles s'est décoincé depuis la première, un truc de ouf (Noël est très bon, mais j'ai trouvé aussi que Kahn commençait à bien rentrer dedans). Les vannes envoient toujours des barres, vous arrivez à chaque fois à rebondir sur l'actu (vidéoludique ou autre) pour trouver de nouvelles conneries à faire. Excellent aussi le Marie Combo, j'espère qu'on reverra Ellen, Chat et Polynette dans des trucs du genre.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Le boulot effectué sur l'habillage est juste dingue aussi, j'ai halluciné en découvrant le premier JT  ::o:  C'est Chat tout seul qui fait ça ou ils sont plusieurs ?

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Cœur sur M Chat !

----------


## znokiss

Ptain j'avais pas fais gaffe, mais les lunettes de Chat, elles ont eu chaud aux branches.

----------


## Narushima

Dommage qu'il ait abandonné sa carrière musicale, par contre.

----------


## PG 13

Son jumeau maléfique  ::o:

----------


## MartinLaura

Pouce vert Ackboo  :Drum:

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est quand même rigolo de voir qu'un membre de l'équipe qui n'avait qu'une visibilité réduite, M. Chat, se soit constitué en trois épisodes un fan club  ::): .

----------


## barbarian_bros

> C'est quand même rigolo de voir qu'un membre de l'équipe qui n'avait qu'une visibilité réduite, M. Chat, se soit constitué en trois épisodes un fan club .


Il était déjà dans les stream 'FAQ', bien avant qu'ils fassent une vraie émission.

----------


## Howii

> Il était déjà dans les stream 'FAQ', bien avant qu'ils fassent une vraie émission.


Et il avait déjà une coupe de cheveux complètement improbable  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Et il avait déjà une coupe de cheveux complètement improbable


Facile à dire quand on n'a pas mis sa tronche dans le trombi  :tired:

----------


## Zerger

Y'a un trombi des coincoins?

----------


## Ruvon

> Y'a un trombi des coincoins?


Bonjour, vous êtes nouveau sur le forum ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ben c'est que c'est dans une section assez peu recommandable du forum.  ::unsure::

----------


## Zerger

Non mais j'ai pas encore mis les pieds partout

----------


## Ruvon

> Ben c'est que c'est dans une section assez peu recommandable du forum.


Pas faux. Parait qu'un grand malade s'y promène avec un marteau quand sa tronçonneuse n'a pas eu sa dose de jeux pourris.




> Non mais j'ai pas encore mis les pieds partout


Mais c'est souvent dans la gueule  ::ninja::

----------


## Flappie

Je suis impressionné par la direction de plateau d'ackboo, qui ne me semblait pourtant à l'aise du tout lors de la première émission. Seul inconvénient que j'y ai vu : il n'avait pas de garde fou pour l'empêcher de chatouiller Khan pendant le Canard Dé, mais ma foi, Khan a relevé le défi de bien belle manière.  ::P: 

Sinon j'ai vraiment adoré le contenu de l'émission. C'est ma préférée (jusqu'à la prochaine ?). Je pense être arrivé à un stade où je souffrirais si j'apprenais que ce programme devait s'arrêter un jour... disons, autant que quand on a appris l'arrêt d'Humanoïde.

----------


## SFK94

...hé c'est quand la #5 ?  ::): 
...ah c'est le 08/04 suffisait de lire l'agenda  ::):

----------


## Sig le Troll

Hop hop hop, avec bcp de retard. Bin oui, on en peut pas prendre des congés maladie chaque moi pour l'émission.

Encore une fois, j'ai bien apprécié. ackboo en présentateur ... si on veut. Il a bien rempli le job. Quant au style, on aime ou on aime pas (ma compagne n'aime pas XD, je suis encore mitigé, parfois génial, parfois ça tombe à plat). Plus dynamique, plus "agressif", on voit qu'il a tout autant envie de participer au discussions que de les présenter. Ca embrouille parfois un peu l'émission, j'ai l'impression d'avoir plus souvent constaté le phénomène "on veut tous parler en même temps".
Donc voilà, /my2cents comme on dit (et peu importe comment vous le prononcez).

J'ai également adoré les pastilles. Cette fois-ci je les ai trouvé géniales, bien maîtrisées et même impressionnantes.

Bon, vu mon retard dans le visionnage et dans les commentaires, je ne sais pas si je vais continuer à venir donner mon retour sur l'émission à chaque fois, mais je vais continuer à les regarder. Quand j'aurai le temps.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je rattrape l'émission avec 3 mois de retard, mais c'est pas grave. Comme je sais désormais qu'ackboo ne lit pas les critiques à son encontre, je vais pouvoir l'agonir d'insultes en toute quiétude. Car oui, ackboo, expert autoproclamé des jeux Paradox, s'est salement planté sur la question CKII du quiz bug/feature. Gérer une dynastie équine n'a jamais été prévu par les devs, c'est un mec qui a trouvé un exploit ( comme il y en a tant sur le jeu) pour effectivement se retrouver avec un cheval en personnage principal. L'exploit partait d'un événement où un PNJ était un cheval, mais sans aucune possibilité que le joueur en prenne le controle. L'exploit contournait cette limitation de manière très astucieuse. Paradox n'a ensuite jamais corrigé l'exploit, le trouvant suffisamment drôle pour le laisser.

Source : https://forum.paradoxplaza.com/forum...se.922988/0/10

 M. Ackboo, vous pouvez rejoindre Noël au rang des pires® rédacteurs CPC™.

----------

